# Replacement of mldonkey?

## tkhobbes

Hi all

I have been running eDonkey / mlDonkey for quite some time now, but I think it's a little out-dated now - especially because I have some troubles recently to download files correctly - and as I could tell from various posts on various boards, I am not the only one.

So, I am looking for a replacement - the important thing to me is that the software should run unattended on a (non-X) gentoo server and provides some gui on both windows and linux clients (web-gui is enough, but something like sancho would be nice).

As I think that apart from the donkey/mule-net, the bit-torrent net is the most important file sharing network these days, both should be supported.

Does anyone have any tipps?

thanks 

thomas

----------

## spiralvoice

check hydranode, also amule for edk only.

the original bt client is also text only.

----------

## ssn

i would love to see hydranode in the official portage tree

----------

## cuchumino

 *ssn wrote:*   

> i would love to see hydranode in the official portage tree

 

so would I. im having alot of problems with mldonkey. slow downloads, no searching. i have used this to emerge 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="threads" emerge net-p2p/mldonkey
```

because supposedly the threads flag was to improve support. in the end, i had just the same crappy performance.

----------

## spiralvoice

 *cuchumino wrote:*   

> slow downloads, no searching.

 

Here its a total different story. Please make sure you are connected to servers.

The default server.met URL changed recently, if you lack servers for a quick

start issue this command:

```
urladd server.met http://www.jd2k.com/server.met
```

If urladd command fails use command add_url

----------

## Kasumi_Ninja

Try amule, works great!

----------

## mianka

There might be supplementary reason for slow speed;a few big servers have been taken down recently (the music maffia,the hollywood mob and some jesus clones you know)

----------

